

Why Apple can't meet its luxury brand expectations for the iPhone - stevep2007
http://www.networkworld.com/article/2854014/opensource-subnet/why-apple-cant-meet-its-luxury-brand-expectations-for-the-iphone.html

======
stevep2007
To maintain its course, Apple will have to become the world's biggest luxury
brand and outperform top luxury companies like Mercedes and BMW.

------
madcaptenor
Is it reasonable to compare Apple to Mercedes + BMW? There are other luxury
car brands.

